# Xen under FreeBSD



## vist (Sep 20, 2011)

Dear colleagues, does anybody know if I could install XEN hypervisor under FreeBSD? I read that the port is released for NetBSD, not for FreeBSD.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 20, 2011)

You can install FreeBSD under XEN's domU (as guest), but FreeBSD does not support XEN dom0 (as host), but You may use NetBSD for that purpose.


----------



## vist (Sep 20, 2011)

I want to install some OS to the machine, then install XEN to it and run virtual machines under XEN.

I can do this only under NetBSD?

Does it run Windows Server 2008 R2 virtual machines properly?


----------



## vermaden (Sep 20, 2011)

vist said:
			
		

> I want to install some OS to the machine, then install XEN to it and run virtual machines under XEN.
> 
> I can do this only under NetBSD?



From BSDs, Yes.

You can also use VirtualBox under FreeBSD and QEMU under OpenBSD (but QEMU will be slow).



			
				vist said:
			
		

> Does it run Windows Server 2008 R2 virtual machines properly?



XEN is able to run Windows under the HVM mode, be sure to install para-virtual network and/or storage drivers so You will gain performance this way.


----------



## vist (Sep 20, 2011)

Does Virtual Box under show good perfomance?

I tried to use it under OpenSuse Linux and run Windows XP SP3 under it. So the perfomance of the OS under virtual box was greater than under hardware! ))))


----------



## vermaden (Sep 20, 2011)

I use it on my FreeBSD BOX and IMHO it has very good performance.


----------



## vist (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot! 

I tried Virtual Box under FreeBSD 8 and FreeBSD 9. Both of them work fine for me! The thread can be closed!


----------

